# Learning to Surf Fish



## nwwis (Jan 10, 2013)

I have recently moved to the area and really want to learn to surf fish. Based on what I have read, the winter does not seem like the best time of year to learn. Is it worth starting now or should I wait until March when the pompano are cruising in the troughs again?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

The best time to start for you is now. There are still redfish and black drum to be caught, the bonita are starting to show up, pompano are being caught. Put in your time now to learn what you need to bring, where to fish, and how to fish it, and you'll be time and energy ahead when things really pick up. The best time to go is anytime you can go. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwwis (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks! That's what I was hoping to hear. I know a little about how to catch pompano around here and have caught a few bonita offshore, but I don't know much about redfish and black drum. Will they bite on pompano rigs with shrimp or are there other types of rigs/baits I should look into?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

use a carolina rig for redfish! check out my redfish by the dozen post and theres some helpful stuff on there.


----------



## nwwis (Jan 10, 2013)

NOsaints, thanks for the help. That must have been a great day. 

I live closer to the Okaloosa island beach and Destin beaches than Pensacola. Is there a big difference between the quality of surf fishing between the two areas? Would it be worth putting ina little more effort to make the drive over?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

i would stay over there. i havent fished over there but i would imagine it being better than pensacola. try fishing to the east or west of the rocks of destin pass. during the day watch the surf. if you notice that the waves do not break at a certain point, there could be a hole out there. fish that! usually works good for me. check out a map and see which part of the beach has the biggest drop in depth, again usaully works for me.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on bigspoon's suggestion to perfect your technique now.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

I have caught many reds on pompano rigs but Carolina rigs work great too!


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

Topsail Hill State Preserve is an outstanding beach to fish, and it is in Sandestin. Been fishing there for 3 years now, this exact week last year I caught over 30 fish in 2 days. Lots of bull Reds in the surf, occasional pompano, sharks, etc, and hopefully the occasional bonito. Me and some friends are going fishing there this coming Sunday and Monday all day. I'm not as salty as some of the guys on this forum, but I'd be more than happy to show you what I know, and get you some live experience if you want to come fish with us. PM me.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

nwwis said:


> I don't know much about redfish and black drum. Will they bite on pompano rigs with shrimp or are there other types of rigs/baits I should look into?


The answer is YES! Red and Black Drum will both eat shrimp presented on a Pompano Rig, as will an occasional Sheeps Head, Spanish Mackerel, Jack Crevalle, etc.


----------



## nwwis (Jan 10, 2013)

I ended up going out Saturday without any luck. Tried off of Okaloosa Island and couldn't get the bait out far enough with an 8 ft rod and 2 oz weight. Ended up going to the jetty and tried for a few hours without any bites. Probably the wrong setup, but I thought I would give it a try.


----------

